# Hello all im new here



## xxcountrygirl90xx (Mar 23, 2017)

We just adopted a puppy from the shelter her and her 2 sisters were dumped. We were told she is a 6 month old Anatolian shepherd X just wondering what to expect with her. And if the shelter was correct. Not a very good picture but she is 47 lbs.


----------



## Latestarter (Mar 23, 2017)

Greetings and welcome to BYH. She looks like she has some toli characteristics, but if she's really 6 months old, she's been crossed with a much smaller breed. My Toli/Pyrenese cross is my avatar and he weighs about 125-135 pounds right now and was ~75+ at 6 months. What to expect is going to be very difficult to determine based on what you've provided... You'd need to know what the other breed was she came from and even then it would be a grab bag of potential outcomes... I'd say work with her and try to train her and see what you end up with. Anyway, glad you joined us! There's a great deal of information available in the various threads. Browse around and make yourself at home. If you would, consider going over to the new member section and do a brief introduction so we can all welcome you properly   It would also be beneficial if you'd put at least a general location (like your state) in your profile since when/if you ask for help/advice, the first thing someone will normally ask is "where are you located"? Location is pretty important... What works in Maine might not work as well in TX.


----------



## xxcountrygirl90xx (Mar 23, 2017)

Ok i didnt think so idid post in the new member section. Any ides what she could be crossed with im thinking maybe lab


----------

